# CONGRATULATIONS The_N!!  CLOSED   Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals



## Juneplum (Dec 24, 2007)

Today's giveaway is sponsored by the WONDERFUL   *M*A*D Minerals*


*The winner of today's contest wins a gift bag with these amazing items!*


*Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner*
Color Choice - Chocolate Mousse  

*Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner*
Color Choice - Black Out  

*Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner*
Color Choice - Black Cherry  

*Baby Kabuki Brush  *

*Cosmetic Organizer with Wallet  
*
*Silky Smooth Foundation Primer  *
*
SYNTHETIC BRISTLES! Superior Kabuki Brush  *

*Stolen Kisses Lipstick Sealant* 
*
Mineral Eye Shadow/Liner Sealant*
Make Your Selection - 5 ml Sample Bottle  

*Luminous Lip Lacquer *
*
PURE LIPS MINERAL LIPSTICK*
Color Choice - MAGMA  


 Quote:

  M*A*D Minerals is a internet-based company providing affordable, high quality pure loose mineral makeup.

What is the difference between M*A*D Minerals and all of the other zillion brands out there?

The only differences you will find between M*A*D Minerals products and the other companies are the prices & many of the other companies' products contain Bismuth Oxychloride which may cause many women's skin to itch and/or break out. We do not use Bismuth Oxychloride in any of our mineral products.  
 

To enter:

Visit the M*A*D Minerals website - MAD Natural Bare Minerals Makeup Beauty Cosmetics, have a look at the wonderful products, *pick 3 you like, and tell us what you like about them!* 

Post your responses in this thread!

*Creativity is encouraged!* In other words, please be specific 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*WINNER: The_N* *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!*








I'm SURE you'll recognize the "face" of M*A*D minerals - our very own speckrette M*A*D DIVA JULIE! aka* entipy*






Good luck, and post away! 

*Contest ends 12/25 and is open to US and International members*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

What a great chance for you lucky guys and gals!  Entipy, you look fantastic!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Wow I wish I had checked out the MAD mineral site a while ago--alas it seems like the Black Cherry indelible gel liner is sold out--yay for it being in this package but I would love to try that. At any rate, if I were to make an order today, this is what I would order:

Finishing Powder in Translucent --I want something translucent and I'm sick of my blot powder.
Multi-purpose minerals: Sienna--The red shimmery colour has me drooling!--I'd definitely be using this as eyeshadow!
and finally,
Indelible Gel Eyeliner: Marcasite--shimmery charcoal and a bit of a steel tone, I'd like something greyish/blueish so it would definitely be on my list!

Thanks for this contest, *tear* we are getting to the end of it. Thank you all and I wish you a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

"Drama Queen"  "Love  "Big Apple"

Being a New Yorker my three favorite shades describe me perfectly!


----------



## frocher (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I would love to try:

*Indelible  Waterproof Gel Eyeliner in Black Cherry*-  It is a unique shade, and I love gel liners.  I think this shade would be versatile enough to wear for a subtle shimmer, or can be worn with other colors for an evening look.

*Flash Glow Mineral Finishing Powder*-  I love mineral makeup, and have been experimenting with different finishing powders.  I love the idea of one that would offer an all over glow.  I have been searching for a product that will subtly enhance my skin, and this looks gorgeous in the swatch, like crushed pearls.

*Eyeshadow Primer Base*-  Who isn't looking for a product that will make their e/s last all day and be more vibrant on the eye?  I am an e/s base junkie.  I love to test them out.  I would love to try one that is formulated by a mineral company.  I have many mineral e/s and would love to use a base specially formulated to work with them.


----------



## COBI (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Great prizes/giveaway!  Julie's FOTD's are always so vibrant.  (I only like hate entering so early because it's usually a much later winner.)

My 3 favorites from MAD Minerals site:
Indelible Waterproof Gel Liner: These colors are gorgeous!  Black Cherry is one of my favorites there.

Silky Smooth Foundation Primer: I am a big fan of anything that helps my makeup finish nicer and last longer.

Stolen Kisses Lip Sealant: Same as above: I am a big fan of anything that helps things last longer!

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*






  I wish I had discovered this site sooner too!  My three picks are as follows:

*Stolen Kisses Lipstick Sealant* - I am not a fan of the lipsticks that are kiss proof, but of course I have a huge lippie collection that I really have a hard time using because my husband WILL NOT KISS ME with my lipstick on.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, this product is a GODSEND because I can actually wear more of my favorite lipsticks AND love on my hubbie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Cosmetic Sifter Jars* - I PLAY with my mineral foundation and play scientist to mix my IDEAL shade.  I think a lot of minerals come close to a perfect shade I can wear in general, but in the summer I'm getting my tan on because I spend more time outside.  So, I'm always having to buy two anyway and the jars I find are too big or too small - so frustrating!  I LOVE these jars because they come in different sizes so I don't have to get a huge honkin' jar for my mixed foundation as the mix changes with the seasons!

*Big Apple hot pink shimmer (Rainbow Pearl Collection)* - I LOVE pink!  This pink caught my eye because it seems so versatile - I could use is as a blush AND an eyeshadow.  M A D minerals really has me thinking about what is in the make-up that I put on my face and I did some research on the ingredients they keep out of their minerals.  Is it any wonder that my skin reacts to certain lines?  Wow.  So, I like that this pigment has NO dyes or carmine AND that it isn't so shimmery.  I'm all for shimmer, but the best versatile pinks are ones that have the potential to be so.

Thanks for introducing us to another great line!  What a great prize too - good luck everyone!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I've always wanted to try MAD Minerals, so this contest is SUPER exciting!

*Indelible  Waterproof Gel Eyeliner in Peacock - *I love cream and gel liners, and judging by Entipy's FOTDs, these look ahhh-mazing! The teal color is just gorgeous, but the bit of shimmer in this liner makes me go crazy. I'd like to try using it as a base for some blue and green eyeshadows I own :] I'd love to try this product.

*Multi Use Mineral Colors in 7200 - *I haven't tried many loose eyeshadows, but I would love to use this shade as one. This pink looks so great! I'd also love to try it as a blush, I think the iridescence would make my skin look surreal and fabulous. Judging by the picture on the website, this color kind of looks like MAC's Expensive Pink, which I've even used on my lips! I'd probably end up trying the same thing with 7200. It seems as if it'd be a VERY versatile product.
*PURE LIPS MINERAL LIPSTICK in Celestial -* I'm not really a lipstick girl, but I've been experimenting lately. This shade of lipstick looks like one I'd like. I'd probably wear it with my everyday makeup, It'd most likely become a staple, haha. I'm probably going to give in at some point, and add this too my collection xD

There are a couple other products that I have been drooling over, but I think those three will do :]
Good Luck to everybody who enters!
and Happy Holidays


----------



## chloe007 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I like the following eye shadows: chance, envy and spruce. I love the look Mad Diva Julie created with them (by chance nirvana)


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

The first thing I noticed about M*A*D Minerals is the affordable prices. It was hard to narrow my choices down to just three items, but here they are.

*Loose Mineral Bronzer in Baby Bronze: *This shade looks perfect for giving my PPP skintone a soft touch of sun while highlighting at the same time.

*Multi-Use Mineral Colors in Milady: *This light pink shimmer looks like it has just the right touch of natural luminescence to be used for a gorgeous everyday look.

*Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner in Peacock:* I'm always drawn to teal colors because they really bring out the green in my blue-green eyes.  And a bit of shimmer in a gel liner makes it even more intriguing.

Thanks for the giveaway opportunities, Specktra mods. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Ooo, i have ALWAYS wanted to try M*A*D Products!! I have heard soooo many good things about them from Julie! She always has such bold, beautiful, vibrant looks & thats what i usually go for too! Even if i dont win this contest, in the future i'd still love to try their stuff! Money wise, its kinda tough though... so maybe one day!!

Anyway, on too the products i'd like to try... (How can i only choose 3!!!)

1st of all, i'd LOVE to try out the *Mineral Eye Shadow/Liner Sealant* I've never used anything like that before... just water & that does the job... i guess, but this product seems fantastic!!! I like to do a "double liner" look sometimes & turn pigments into liners but it doesnt hold up very well & i end up with it rubbing off on my upper lids within a few hours! This product should do the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those *Gel Liners *have also caught my attention!! They seem awesome! I have only tried gel liners once & it was the HIP brand. I really liked it & think it would be fun to try out diffferent color gels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That _"Black Cherry"_ has especially caught my eye...

Really, i'd try EVERYTHING from that list... it all all looks amazing!! M*A*D is definately a cool site that i will have to check out more often!! I love the colors that they offer in minerals and thats what i'm making my 3rd thing that i like on the site. I cant choose favorites when it comes to color... so i thought i'd list all the ones that jumped out at me!!!

*Big Apple* (A bright beautiful redish/pinkish it seems)
*Big Money* (A very BOLD green)
*Electric Blue* (Looks just like you'd picture by the name, lol)
*Furious* (This color seems to be pink & purple depending on the light)
*Islander* (A shimmery purple)
*Pizzazz* (This looks to be one of the prettiest purples i've ever seen)
*Spritz* (I cant even discribe this color, its speckles of blue & purple... its looks so fun & shimmery)
and i'm very curious about the _"whisper"_ colors... they are like opals!!!

So, thanks Specktra for pointing out this awesome site!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

One of the first colors my eyes were drawn too was the multi-use loose mineral pigment in *Sienna*, partly because I just love shimmery red eyeshadow.  This color isn't something that I would only wear around Christmas time, but _any_ time because it can make a statement, as well as bend my eye color!

Then comes the *Loose Mineral SPF Powder*!  I'm all about the sunscreen, and the fact that there is a _translucent_ powder just knocks my socks off!  Another perfect protection factor for my face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And finally, the multi-use loose mineral pigment in *Ruby Sunset* just looks beyond stunning!  I could see using that pigment on my cheeks, lips, eyes, collarbones, nail polish, lotions, you name it!  Plus, it's mineral!!  My skin does a little happy dance (well, not _really_, bu you know!) when it knows mineral makeup is going on it!


----------



## Marcita (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Indelible Eyeliner in Black Cherry. I know these go on so smoothly and wear like iron. This color is quite unique too.

Mineral eyeshadow in Black Cherry since it's a perfect accompaniment to the eyeliner.

Eyeshadow primer/base: you need something tacky like this to hold on the eyeshadows and this sounds like a great product for that purpose.


----------



## chevonne98 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Okay here goes...

1. Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner in Peacock. This product will allow me to create a sexy defined eye in a awesome color. 

2. Multi-use loose powder in Day Dreamer. I love the concept of a multiuse powder and the color combination will allow me to get the effect of multiple colors even though I am just using one. 

3. Loose mineral in baby bronze. The website says "Apply on your face where the sun would naturally "kiss" your skin." however the sun doesn't kiss my skin it burns it (as evidenced by the fact that if you look at my right hip it looks like I have beige panties on a brown leg. I got that "tan" 3 months ago!). This product would do wonders for my face since I am unable to rely on the sun to give me that desirable bronzed look. 

there really were quite a few more fabulous products on that site and I will be bookmarking it just as soon as I submit this response.


----------



## peinapple (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

oooh, I love the prices. I wish samples were a bit cheaper, but it's a good option to try the products. Even though it isnt even christmas yet. i'm dreaming of spring and pretty soft looks.

I've never used any kind of mineral makeup before so i would play it safe and stick to *multi-use loose mineral colors *in the shades
*
 Aurora:* Stunning peachy pink shimmer

and 
*Desert Peach: *a rich earthy peach in a matt formula.

Ha ha....if i had more than three choices, i would pick out an eyelining shade and a blush.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i will stick to my trusty fluidline in sweet sage and melba blush.

Oh

and the third item i would love to try is the

*Think Pink Kabuki Brush* an amazingly cute little brush. I have many brushes but i still dont have a kabuki....yes i know...i'm so behind the times.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I've bought from Barbi before & let me say that Mad Minerals are awesome!  In fact, last night I was looking at the gel eyeliners that I so want to try.  Here are my 3 picks:

*I**ndelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner* in: Peacock *A gorgeous aqua/teal green with just a hint of shimmer (this looks sooo pretty).  
Day Dreamer Mineral-*A stunning blue shimmer loaded with tons of gold.  This is such an original color!  I already own it, but use it so often I need another one!  Definitely a must-have for any mineral addict!  Entipy and Briar have both used this color, and it's stunning!!
*Oak Bronze Mineral*-Gorgeous earth brown shimmer.  Another must-have color!  Entipy uses this as most often as a liner.  It's fabulous!  I need this


----------



## athena123 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Wow, this site is incredible, I've never heard of Mad Minerals thanks so much for letting us know about them! I have oily skin prone to clogged pores; once I tried minerals, I'll never go back to conventional face powders! 

The 3 products that absolutely have me drooling.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*1. 03-C Liquid Mineral Foundation --- *Ooh, I would love to try this one!  I love the fact that it's comprised of 89% organic ingredients - lovely  ingredients suitable for all skin types. Between the meadowfoam and carrot seed oils, DMAE and MSM this product is beyond makeup. You can think of this as a true extension of skincare. I apply liquid mineral foundation right after pearl primer paste and blend in for the first step in sheer coverage that evens out the skin tone. 

*2. Exquisite Minerals Anti-Aging Mineral Treatment --- *This this is another one containing lovely ingredients for anyone who pays attention to these things. I would probably try to use this as a finishing powder. The pearl and ylang/ylang help to control oil, the mica gives a slightly off-focus finish that softens lines without settling into them, and the vitamins and minerals are another benefit for feeding your skin. 

*3. Pure Lips Mineral Lipstick --- *Hi, my name is Athena and I'm a lipstick junkie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- All of these shades look so lovely, I wouldn't be able to choose between them. I'd have to buy them all.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I love the *Think Pink Kabuki*, *Refillable Brus*h and *Sand Dune* Mineral color. 

What I love about the *Think Pink Kabuki* is that it's pink! How cute and girly. Being an Aries I am a sucker for all colors but I love me some pink. Also, it would match my traincase. 

I love the *Refillable brush* because I am a recent mineral makeup convert and I would love to have a way to touch up during the day. This is something that I could fill up with my silk dust and through into my purse so that I could keep oil at bay during the days. I love that! I might just order one anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And *Sand Dune* looks like the perfect color to wash across my eyelid for those days when I want a more neutral, less complicated look. I love the sparkles with the nudeish color. Perfect for just a bit of oomph without looking like I'm trying to hard. Plus I think it would make an awesome nail color. :=


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I would like to try the mineral foundation, mostl bc I have very sensitive skin and the heavier foundtions and even some powdersmake my skin break out. ech.
The finishng powder in Translucent Matte for my oily skin... It would be nice to not look like a grease ball!
And the Ven. gel liner, which I may order some of anyways just bc I likes purpls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 Merry Christmas eve everyone!


----------



## d n d (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

After taking a looksie at the site which has a lot of cool things...I would say the things I would love to add to my collection are:

1. *The Silky Smooth Foundation Primer*-I would love this because I think this would be a beneficial and essential part of my makeup kit since I have oily but sensitive skin.

2. *The 6 piece brush set*-I like this because I need a brush set...plain and simple!

3. *Multi-use mineral color in Fire Opal*- such a rich, vibrant color!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I really liked...
*Indelible  Waterproof Gel Eyeliner in Black Cherry *because I only relly use gel liners but I have never seen a color like this...its soo gorgeous i mainly love the red sparkle in it.
*Think Pink Kabuki Brush* just because it's so girly...and I love pink a lot and it looks really soft and I don't have a kabuki yet so it df. caught my eye.
*Stolen Kisses Lipstick Sealant* just because I can't get my lipstick to stay on for the life of me!! Grr lol but I think it would be an awesome product to try out.

Happy Holidays nd Good Luck evry1!!!!
Thanks 4 this amazing giveaway!!


----------



## nikki (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I love MAD Minerals.  I found them by seeing Entipy's great FOTDs.
I would love to be a "Tropical" "Islander" dreaming about "Tanzanite(s)".
These 3 multi-use mineral pigments are gorgeous and are next on my wishlist!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I generally love dramatic looks, and looking through their online catalogue, I see alot of stuff that would really suit my interest.

*Indelible Waterproof Gel Liner in Black Cherry*

Um, ok wow. This color looks brilliant, and as far as gel liners go, this color looks completely unique. I love working with gel liners and I'm sure this would offer itself to a very unique and interesting take on the classic cat eye. 

*Candlelight - REVISED*

To go with my Black Cherry gel liner, I need an equally striking e/s, but nothing too over the top to take away from the awesomeness of Black Cherry. I'm not too fond of Mineral foundations, but I'm all about mineral e/s and highlights. This really seems like a multifaceted product that would give shine and dimension to my eyelids, cheeks, lips, or anywhere else I want a nice glow. 

*TWO PACK Vitamin E & C Lip/Eye Treatment Sticks*

So, I have huge lips. Lips that I love. Lips that need taking care of, especially during cold Chicago winters. This two pack seems like a steal for what it offers.

I hope you understand how hard this was for me. Both to choose only three, but now I have another cosmetic mistress that's yanking at my nonexistent wallet.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I liked the look of...

*Cosmetic Organizer with Wallet* because I'm always on the move and getting requests to do friend's makeup for parties etc and I'm currently having to fling everything into a small bag. My poor brushes hate me for it! This looks so idea for storage and travel.

*Pizzazz multi-use pigment* because it's the EXACT colour my best friend's hair was when I met him, which was also the first thing which got use talking, "Excuse me, your hair is actually just amazing."

*Celestial Mineral Lipstick* it looks the perfect year-round shade. Enough warm undertones for Winter and the "slightly fake natural look" which is ideal for Spring glamour


----------



## FullWroth (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Hmm... it's hard to pick 3 off a site with so many awesome-looking things, especially since I haven't tried any yet.

Copper Foil multi-use mineral powder. I love how vibrant the color is, and the extra sparkles don't hurt none either! I really like stuff that I can really feel like I'm really getting my money's worth with, so the fact that I could use such a bright reddish color to highlight just about anything I wanted to, all from the same jar, really makes it a great deal.

Black Cherry Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner - what a gorgeous, rich color! Purple and blue are my favorite colors, but I've mostly seen brighter and lighter, and more violety shades of purple in eyeliners. And it's iridescent, but reaaaally subtly so, so it would work for more than one look, for sure.

Mineral Eye Shadow Sealant - I have a hard time working with powders and not making a total mess, so something like this definitely sounds helpful for a big klutz like me!


----------



## lilyeffigy (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

hmmm - well, I don't wear any foundation or powder, so oddly enough, three things in the giveaway are three things I'd pick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Magma mineral lipstick - great name, and I can never resist another red lipstick
2. Indelible  Waterproof Gel Eyeliner - black cherry (okay, so there is a different shade in the giveaway) but it sounds awesome! like beauty marked in eyeliner form!
3. baby buki brush - I've been wanting one forever!


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Well let's see.. I've always wanted to try mineral makeup, but never knew which brand to go buy. I've always wanted to try it, because I've heard so many perks about it.. like not clogging up your face and such sort. And sometimes.. I just want to go to sleep without my 30 minute routine of taking off my makeup and brushing my teeth and what not. (HEHE.. I know it's bad to go to sleep with makeup on!! but with mineral makeup.. it wont harm your face!!) & *entipy*.. your makeup is always sooo pretty in your FOTD.. so bright and voluminous! 

Ok.. so my pick of three.. which was VERY HARD to choose.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe 

1. *Loose Mineral Blue Concealer *- I would like this because unfortunately, I've been having trouble sleeping.. I think it's due to stress (I've been going through quite a BAD life changing experience lately).. so I need to cover my ugly bags up!

2. *Black Handled Kabuki Brush* - I've been wanting a Kabuki brush for a long time.. but everytime I come across one.. it's either too expensive or made of harsh stuff. But I need one to blend my bronzer and blush together, and the price is phenomenal! 

3. *Black Cherry Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner *- I'm always a boring person.. and I love my BLACK liners, so I need to start trying new things.. but not so drastically.. so this is perfect. This is a hint of purple/red in with black liner. 

I hope I wasn't too in dept.. and bored everyone.. Merry Christmas and God bless!!


----------



## Holls* (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner in Black Out ~ Who can go wrong with black liner? and its waterproof for those special moments.

Stolen Kisses Lipstick Sealant would be great for those nights out with friends so i dont have to worry about my lipstick.

PURE LIPS MINERAL LIPSTICK is awesome b/c its all natural and GREAT for your lips.


----------



## soco210 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

It would be wonderful to find a mineral makeup that I actually like!  I tried BE in the past and it didn't stay on well and just wasn't good for me.  I would love to give this brand a shot!

*3 things I would pick to try would be the:*
~Stolen Kisses Lipstick Sealant...you know... for the mistletoe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and of course the NYE midnight kiss!
~Pure Lips Lipstick in Magma or Celestial b/c I'm a lippie junkie and I'd need something for the sealant to keep in place.
~Multi-use Mineral Color in Chantily b/c I need a nice mineral blush


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Wow they have a great variety!  I always look for products similar to my fave MAC pigments! My three favorites would have to be the Multi Use Mineral Colors in Desert Rose, Delirious, and Wild Mango they remind the best MAC pigment shades Deckchair, All Girl, and Lily White. I love products you can use everywhere!!


----------



## user68 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

*Loose Mineral Foundation* - From the photograph it looked like the shade pale would be perfect for my skin and it's so affordable too!

*Pure Lips Mineral Lipstick* - In Celestial! The shade looks really pretty in the photograph. I like how all the lipsticks have added good stuff like vitamin E

*Flash Glow Mineral Finishing Powder* - In Flash. Looks like it could give a natural (not glittery!) looking glow. And again, so very affordable.


----------



## rainy (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Hmmm, my favorites would be

Mineral Eye Shadow/Liner Sealant - because my eye makeup NEEDS sealing.  I'm always cleaning up eye shadow as it migrates out from where I put it...  I wonder if it works with non-mineral makeup?

Multi Use Mineral Colors in Pizazz- the most vibrant, intense, purplest shade of purple I've seen, and I've been looking!

And Multi Use Mineral Colors in Big Money - because that is one seriously hot green.  I don't think I've ever seen a green [shadow] that crayola-like : )  It would be so much fun to play with.

Merry Christmas Everybody!


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

The first thing I noticed was the amazing prices!! I'm definitely going to have to buy something from this site!  Yahoo!  Here are my choices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Day Dreamer Mineral Colour-  Oh wow, the blue/gold of this powder is amazing.  My favourite colour combination of all time!!! I guarantee I'd probably eventually buy this!! My skin would love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Loose Mineral Foundation- The light golden shade looks almost exactly like my skin colour!! Plus my face tends to LOVE minerals and such fine powders, this would work so well with me!!!

Mineral Lipstick-  The celestial colour!!! Such a nice creamy metallic pink.. It would definitely make my green/blue eyes stand out.  Plus mineral lipstick?!?! Sounds awesome to me!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I have never used these products, but seeing Julie use them definetly makes me want them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The products I'm most interested in are:
Satin Glow Mineral Finishing Powder-this sounds like a great product. I'm looking for something to make my skin glow and look fresh and flawless, minus the chunky glitter or oily look.

Waterproof gel eyeliners-these are kinda like fluidlines eh? Well they look fun to use, I hear they work great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that black cherry shade looks awesome.

Loose Mineral baby bronze-I haven't used bronzer in awhile because I end up looking orange-y, too glittery, or too tan in my face. This bronzer is more of a soft, creamy beige than dark bronze. I want a subtle wash of color on my face rather than dark tan areas. This sounds like the product would do the trick!

this was a fun contest.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

There is so many colors here that I can honestly say I love. I never heard of MAD Minerals but now that it has been introduced to me I will start buying them. They're at such a reasonable price too. Something my wallet can love and hate at the same time. haha

I like Bordeaux, Bronze and Cat's Eye. Purples, bronzes and Greens are my favorite. I get compliments in those colors!


----------



## xMascaraWhore (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

1. "Oak Bronze" Multi Use Mineral Color'- I love bronze colors! They remind me so much of the summer. And i absolutly love the gold reflects!

2. "Blackout" Indelible Waterproof Gel Liner-I've never tried gel liner before, always been sticking to liquid liner & regular pencil liners. So this product really caught my eye. 

3. Think Pink Kabuki- Pink is my faaavorite color. And i almost like anything pink. This is so gorgeous. I love everything about the look of this brush. Pink metallic handel (LOVE metallic things 2) and pink bristles! Could it get any better??


----------



## Babylard (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Wow!  What a great selection!  I'd really love to try some of their products.

My favourite items that they sell are:

1. Multi-Use Mineral Colours in 24K Gold - I'm vietnamese and we love our gold jewelery!  This colour seems to be the most shimmery gold I've ever seen!  Gorgeous!  I have no true gold eyeshadow or anything even close to gold, so I'm in love. I would use this alone, because its so beautiful.  <3

2. Mineral Eye Shadow/Liner Sealant - what a cool and affordable product!  I love the look of mineral eyeshadows wet and this seems to be WAY better to use instead of water.  I don't have any mineral eye shadows, because I'm new to the cosmetics world beyond the drugstore.  I would definitely use this when I get some mineral eye shadows.  I did not know such an item existed, awesome!

3. Stolen Kisses Lipstick Sealant - up to 8 hours? HOLY SMOKES!  Like the mineral eyeshadow/liner sealant, the lipstick sealant seems like an awesome-tastic tool to use with my new MAC lipsticks!  Again, I did not know such an item existed, awesome x infinity!


----------



## makeupsquare (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

The products I like to pick are:

1) *Silky Smooth foundation Primer.* I only use mineral foundation and would love to get this primer since I know that MAD minerals are soley a pure mineral company and therefore their primer is made keeping mineral properties in mind. While the rest of the primers out there in market are made keeping liquid or cream foundation in mind, which is the reason my skin gets all dry, flaky and powdery
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also this primer has Vit A & E with grapeseed and camellia extract, what more can I ask for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) *All Rainbow Pearls*: I am all about bright colors and these are so beautiful and bright just like rainbow. I have bought quite a lot bright mineral shadows from other mineral companies and they had dye in them, which means not only it was bad for my eyes but I just could not get the color off my lids that day, no matter how much I scrub. Yeah my poor lids, talk about early wrinkles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily these have no dye, which makes me so happy and so want to get them.

3)*Loose Mineral Foundation:*  Ok I have to admit that I have so many mineral foundation from so many companies that its not even funny any more. Yet I still have not found my HG  mineral foundation. Everytime Julie post an FOTD and I just look at her flawless skin (ofcourse the super eyemakeup too) and everytime I read, products used on face: MAD foundation and primer. The only reason I have not gotten the foundation and concealer yet is cause this month I promised myself that I will spend nothing on me and buy gifts for other. And the best part is that they have such a huge selection of foundation colors that makes me believe that MAD minerals go to any extend to make their costumers happy.

I hope to win this and can have the opportunity to use this product line and rave about it like others do  here in specktra.


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Uh-oh! My cc was just cooling off and now I think I'm gonna need it again! 

It wasn't easy to pick 3 items, but here are mine:

1. *Anti-aging Mineral Powder Nighttime Treatment*: I like this because 1) I'm 37 and my skin isn't as smooth as it used to be; 2) I like that you can use this at night and in the daytime--seems like it would be great to use for those times when you want to brighten your skin and diminish some redness...but not do the full-on makeup thang! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And no ingredients that make my skin itch (I can't use BE because of the bismuth oxy-whatever, practically makes me scratch my face off, esp. in warmer weather). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. *Pure lips mineral lipstick* in *Daylight* - "Romantic frosty shade of rosy mauve brown." Wow--gorgeous color, natural ingredients and NO tree nut ingredients (I'm allergic). Love that they list the full ingredient list, too--I wanna know what's in the stuff I'm putting on my skin. The other colors are gorge too....

3. *Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner *in *Peacock!* Holy cow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful color and it is waterproof??!!? I think this would make my brown eyes POP! Is it out of stock? Dang it...I would love to order this (the price is awesome too!).

I guess that is 3...I really could keep going though. Now if you'll excuse me, I have some shopping to do!


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I had been using mineral makeup for years but recently gave up on it. However, these are some products that look very promising. 

*Liquid mineral foundation. All the benefits of mineral makeup, but not the hassle of buffing it in for hours or the mess! Those were some of the reasons that I gave up mineral makeup in the first place.

*Mineral lipstick. Really? That sounds great. Minerals on my lips!

*Multi use mineral colors in Aurora. Looks like a very pretty color!


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

1. Multi-use loose mineral colors (Big Apple) - It's a beautiful color!!
2. Loose mineral green corrector - Makes the redness go away!!
3. Translucent veil mineral finishing powder - Turns the shine off!!


----------



## LuvMyMac (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I really like the multi-use color in big money!  I am a lover of all things green, and this green color looks fab!

I like the loose mineral foundations, because it seems that there is enough variety to cover a range of skin colors.  I am thinking something in the tan color category will suit my skin tone.

Finally, I am loving the cosmetic sifter jars, because with all of the pigments and loose powders I own, these jars are a must-have!


----------



## The_N (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

i didn't know about the *M*A*D Minerals Makeup* website until today, so the *3 *items im interested in are:

*1. Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliners: *im always in either brown or black eyeliner. i've never tried any other eyeliner colors before. i've seen many gorgeous fotds with people wearing color liners and it looks great. i've been wanting to play around with color liners without spending too much and the *Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliners* pricing is fair. it's under $10, so yay! what i like best is that it's waterproof. im a big fan of waterproof eyeliners. im drooling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 over the new *peacock* and *black cherry *shades.

*2. **Multi Use Mineral Colors: *i love pink lips, so i want to try about all the pink shades they have. you can do so much with these. i would love to mix them around with some clear gloss to come up with a pink i really like or with a bunch of pink lipglosses in different shades that i can switch up to from time to time. wo0oo, creativity and fun with makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*3. Eyeshadow Primer Base:* im always looking for a very good eyeshadow base, so im curious about this one. this is also on sale right now which is a plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but it's out of stock. that's alright though. it's not going anywhere right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




teehehehe. most of all, the products are so affordable and are *NOT* tested on animals! gotta love that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*thanks specktra! merry christmas everyone!!! *


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Oooo I've wanted to try MAD minerals for ages! I have a huge list of all of the multi-use mineral colours I want and at the top is:

1) Amber Gold - How gorgeous does it look?! It's strange because I normally only wear super bright colours and not really any neutrals. Something about the swatch really grabs me though. I could use it as a highlighter, as a shadow and even mix it in with my vanilla body butter so that I am glowing this summer >_<!!

2) Speed - it's such a hot blue and it's no secret that I adore blue shadows. I guess because I wear glasses, I am always trying to make my eyes stand out and go for pretty bold colours. I like making a statement with my eyes and colours like this are perfect.

3) Anti-Aging Mineral Powder - this is a really cool concept and the ingredients sound beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! I love the fact that you can wear it day or night. Who would have thought that they would invent makeup you can wear to bed lol...

Thanks for the opportunity to win something and good luck everyone!


----------



## Love2shop (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I have never tried mineral makeup, except a peek at my sis bare escentuals kit. So, it was a great treat to enter this contest and take a look about the mass raves about mineral makeup!
The first thing that caught my eye was the THINK PINK KABUKI BRUSH because it was such a girly color and looked so soft!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to apply my mineral foundation with this brush! lol....The second item that caought my eye was the LIMITED EDITION HONEY PEARL JAR. This sucker looked so beautiful! I could see myself with this color on the eyes as a highlighter or as a soft beauty powder to give my skin or collar bone a glow!! sigh...The final item that I liked on the site was the EYESHADOW PRIMER BASE because I have Never tried a eyeshadow base before and this one looked like a good one to try first! thanks for listening!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner in Peacock: Gorgeous color! Would go with all the teals I have. All the fluidlines so far are not released in a dark teal, so this would be awesome to have!

Multi-use loose mineral pigment mica powder in Big Apple: It looks like bright fuchsia, but cheaper. And eye safe! That's awsome.

Satin Glow Mineral Finishing Powder: so I can glow and be dewy! =)


----------



## CassidyLovesMAC (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

My 3 are:

Loose Mineral Bronzers in Sheer Tan Matte. I would love this because I prefer a matte look rather than a high shimmer in my bronzer!

Think Pink Kabuki This is incredibly cute and cheap! I need a kabuki and this is just adorable.

Multi Use Mineral Colors in 'Speed'. This is an AMAZING royal blue color, which is my favorite color. I've never owned a pigment, and that color is just mesmerizing!


----------



## alehoney (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

i have been to the website before and i wanted the gel eyeliner in  Black cherry, but it was not in stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i love how its described as "Black with flecks of metallic burgandy/red shimmer" its very unique thats why i like it.

i also like the loose mineral foundations, i have never tried those before and i like how you can buy them from the site in small amounts to test them before you decide to buy a full size one. 

I love the eyeshadow colors. they all look very pigmented. I have received several of these as gifts and i have been thinking of buying other colors. I want to try all the ones in Julie's FOTD called Berries Cherries Opals. it is vert pretty.


----------



## otherworldly (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Wow, I had never checked out MAD cosmetics before. They have some amazing colors that I will definitely have to check out. 

My 3 favorites are all from their Multi-Use Mineral Colors.
I love Paparazzi, because I love pink and I love glitter.
Big Money is next. I love greens and this one is such a stunning color.
Then lastly is Furious, because it's so unique and pretty.


----------



## Lisa J (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

This stuff looks great!  The prices are fantastic too.  My three desired items are:

1. The Think Pink Kabuki:  It's so cute, and was the first thing that jumped out at me.  I have been wanting to get a kabuki for some time, and the fact that this one is pink has got to make its use so much more fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. The Pure lips mineral lipsticks:  I couldn't pick just one out of these, as they all look gorgeous.  I love that slightly frosty, satiny finish... kinda like you're slathering candy all over your lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My favourites of these are Magma, Zodiac, and Daylight.  Gorgeous colours!

3. The Indelible Waterproof Gel eyeliners:  Especially the 'New' Peacock colour.  I love the MAC fluidlines, not only as eyeliner but as an eyeshadow base, and Peacock is such a gorgeous colour that I am sure will go with the Parrot eyeshadow I just bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On another note, thanks so much ladies for these giveaways.... I am sad they are almost over as it has been so much fun!  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## toxik (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I heard about MAD Minerals sometime ago, and have ordered a couple of things from there before. 

When i got their products, i was SO happy! The colours in the ziplock baggies are so colourful and looked finely milled.

I am talking about favourite item #1:Multi Use Mineral Colors. i love their Cat's Eye, it's a nice green, but not overpowering! 

#2: Cosmetic Sifter Jars
When i first got in mineral makeup, it was very hard to find jars around. well actually yes there are some, but they're kind of ugly with coloured tops and so overpriced! and then i saw that MM has 5g jars, duh! i ordered it straight away. placed my Multi Use Mineral Colors in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#3: why of course, *Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner*!!!! 
boy, i was _*SO*_ attracted to Peacock and Black Cherry when i saw them on the site. i wanted to order them and have them shipped straight to me right on the spot! *BUT* i couldn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because i don't have exisiting paypal funds in my account!! i was so upset! i wanted to try them _so so so so so _much! I love gel liners, so i believe i'll be in love with these for sure! 

i hope i will have the chance to try these out one day! 





MERRY CHRISTMAS SPECKTRA-INTS!!


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I have been hauling MAD Minerals so often in the last two months and here are my absolute favorites:


EXQUISITE Anti Aging Mineral Treatment
This stuff is just amazing. It makes my fine lines disappear and helps balance my complexion. I love it and use it before putting on my foundation and before I go to bed. 
Indelible  Waterproof Gel Eyeliner in Peacock
It's the perfect color for the festive season and can make even the most drab eye make-up look pretty and perky! 
Multi Use Mineral Colors in Wedding
I got this in a free sample and it's a beautiful shimmery sheer white that adds dimension to my brow bone!


----------



## kyoto (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

1.  Indelible Waterproof Gel Liner – Love the vibrant colors and the flecks of metallic.


  2.  Baby Kabuki – I’m a sucker for baby Kabukis, because they provide more control.


  3.  Stolen Kisses Lipstick Sealant – I like the idea of having a sealant for my favorite lipsticks, as opposed to having to purchase longwear lipstick.


----------



## Kitt3n (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

*Indelible  Waterproof Gel Eyeliner in Black Cherry - *This is such a cool color, beautiful and rich

*Indelible  Waterproof Gel Eyeliner in Peacock -*Another beautiful color

*Multi-Use Mineral Colors in Milady - *A nice color for year round that adds a nice glow


----------



## Starz777 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I like the Loose Mineral Foundation, Translucent Finishing Powder, and 6 Piece Pro Travel Brush set with Case. I'm oily and need a good foundation and some oil control. The brushes look good too


----------



## faifai (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I've always wanted to try this company's products, ever since entipy started showing us how gorgeous their colors are in her FOTDs! My favorite 3 products:

*Loose Mineral Foundation Makeup in Natural Tan* - I've tried other companies' mineral foundations and have never had any success because their range of colors is so limited and my skin reacts to bismuth oxychloride . M*A*D Minerals' has a much wider range of colors and I would love to be able to branch out into the world of mineral foundation. Living in a desert and having oily skin has made it hard to work with liquid or cream foundations because they melt in the heat, and mineral foundation seems like the answer to my foundation problems!

*Multi Use Mineral Colors Kit in Carly's Friday Night* - after seeing Julie's "Carly's Friday Night" look on the M*A*D website, I knew I just had to have these colors! The combination of Olive and Retro would look stunningly metallic and rich against my dark golden skin and dark brown eyes, and I've been searching for the perfect olive eyeshadows for what seems like forever and a half! 

*Refillable Brush* - for touchups on the go! when you're living in the desert and the heat gets to you, something like this would be the perfect tool to keep looking good all day.


----------



## sweet8684girl (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

I'm a brand new customer to M*A*D Minerals Makeup and their website. Mineral makeup companies have always caught my eye but I never caught on to the craze. Companies like BE made my oily face erupt with more oil, shine, and pimples. I never wanted my face to be like that again so I stopped searching through websites offering similar products. 

The first product that automatically caught my eye from the M*A*D Minerals Makeup website was their Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner in Black Cherry. This eyeliner reminds me of a fluidline in MAC's equivalent of beauty marked eye shadow. Although it's a Limited Edition shade and no longer available for sale on their website, it still sure is pretty and I hope to one day own a pot of it. I love fluidliners and the ease they glide on my eyelids. They stay all day long, too, which is another big plus for me. I'd definitely try M*A*D Minerals Makeup's equivalent of fluidlines: the Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner.

While searching around their site more and more, I found this next product. Their Translucent Veil Mineral Finishing Powder sounds right up my alley for my oily skin. This powder claims to help cut the excess oil on your skin, leaving you with a  matte face and I need a product like this every day! With the oily skin and high humidity I face I end up looking like an oil-slick. This would be a good alternative to the blotting papers I keep with me 24/7 to combat the shine. 

The last product that looks interesting from this company is their Liquid Mineral Foundation. While I haven't had the best of luck with mineral makeup in the past, this liquid foundation looks easy enough for even me to try. I like the fact that it's made up of mostly organic ingredients that sound good for your skin. I'm not so sure about what shade to select (I'm a NC30 in MAC for reference!) but this foundation also comes in sample sizes so I'd be able to figure it out somewhat easily.


----------



## onionbooty (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

How do you narrow down 3 things out of everything!!  Hehe, but if I was subjected to only 3... it would be:

Multi Use Mineral Colors... doesn't the name say enough?  Haha, and if I had to narrow it down to a specific color, Day Dreamer really pops off the screen to me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I want all of them.  

Translucent Matte loose mineral finishing powder, because I'm currently setting my makeup w/ BE mineral veil, and with semi-oily skin (on the days it chooses to be... in this Texas heat), and I've also tried many other products from Smashbox and other things.. maybe this one will be my calling!  

does 20 Pc. Mega Value Sampler Set count?  Haha, if not.. I would get, as my 3rd item, the... Loose Mineral Bronze... because there's nothing wrong with faking the funk with a little bronzer!!  Haha, really.. because without bronzer my face is pasty pasty white.  Haven't been in the sun // tanning beds lately.

Anyways, that's it!  

Merry Christmas specktra!!


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

Wow! great prizes

I'd choose.. (oh boy this is hard)
Multi use loose pigment mineral colour in Amber Gold - to fake a glowing bronzed summer look on my pale skin without sunbaking and to bring out my blue eyes!

Kabuki brush - I have been wanting a kabuki brush.. I even like saying the word... kabuki. I spend alot of time trying to make my canvas flawless and I think the kabuki might help powder to look much better.

Indelible Waterproof gel liner in Penny - Waterproof, yay! Pencil liners don't match up to the humid weather in Australia this time of year. I couldn't decide a colour as they are all gorgeous! I put down Penny because I can't resist an eyeliner that has my name on it. 

Merry HaulADays =)


----------



## Purity (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

The 3 products I'd like the most from MAD are:

** 20 pc. Mega value sampler set -* Because I love loose pigment samples, and they have loads of yummy colours!
** Indelible water proof gel eyeliner - *They have some really gorgeous colours, like peacock and black cherry, and what I've heard the quality is superb.
** Loose mineral bronze - *I have never used bronzer because they are all so shiny, but they have a matte one which might work for me


----------



## TheStranger1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

*Indelible Waterproof Gel Eyeliner - Black Cherry:* I've wanted to start using gel liner for along time but still haven't. This color seems so gorgeous! I thing it would be an excellent introduction to the gel liners world!.

*Amber Gold eye shadow *- I usually go for more "quiet" colors but I have a feeling this one would be great on me. it has such a beautiful gold color. It probably draw attention to the eyes and who wouldn't want that, lol.

* Loose Mineral Baby Bronze* - now who wouldn't want to be tan in winter too? This seems like a soft bronze that won't give a fake look so it's like pretending the summer has never ended!


----------



## Doowop (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

*Think Pink Kabuki: *Because a kabuki brush can function for almost anything on the face! Blusher, loose powder, pressed powder, foundation..you name it! It feels luxurious to the face, plus it's pink so it makes every girl's experience of applying makeup feel even more girly, like we're using Barbie's makeup tools!

*Liquid Mineral Foundation: *After using liquid foundation, I will never go back to 2-way ever again..now I understand the hype, it's because not only does it feel lighter on the skin, it offers a more natural coverage.

*Multi Use Mineral Colors: *They are money-savers since it's like a 5(or more!)-in-1 product. Perfect for a student like me who doesn't have deep enough pockets. Not to mention you can use a mixing medium on these powders to intensify the results, so you can use them for a day or night look, saves even more! People would think you have a big load of makeup stash at home when you probably just need a few of these for many looks!


----------



## elvinworld (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Sponsor Giveaway 12/24 - M*A*D Minerals*

The three items I would pick are:
the 20 sampler pack of Multi use Colors because they have such a diversified amount of colours which are very vibrant and I could find any colour for my very different skin and eye coloured clients.
The Loose Mineral SPF Powder because is would be a perfect way to protect all my clients from the sun even the men who dislike sunscreen without it being a problem for them to have me put it on them.
and lastly the Liquid Mineral Foundations as they have a good selection of colours that I could use on anyone because they are good for sensitive skin, acne with the healing properties and they are loaded with anti-oxidants.

I'm glad to have found out about this product because it certainly addresses a lot of the problems I come across with allergies, sensitive skin and adversion to makeup being put on men.

Thanks for all your contests and thanks to the sponsors who made this possible.


----------

